
ThinkGeek TK-421 iPhone keyboard case review - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/01/thinkgeek-tk-421-iphone-keyboard-case-review/
======
kls
Sold, it is the one thing I decry about the iPhone. I prefer the side kick
style physical keyboard. I am a happy camper right now.

